# This one's for the girls



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Apparently women aren't the only ones who have shrinking equipment. A buddy of mine swears that his sprayskirt gets smaller each winter!


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

I know this question is more rhetorical than anything else (though I _was_ wondering where Andy was going with his post for second there... :shock: )  , but it seems like fitting into your kayak the same way twice has more to do with seasons than anything else?

Layer me up for winter boating, and I'm gonna fit alot differently than I did back in September. But shed all those layers down to neoprene shorts for an indoor pool session a week later, and my hip pads don't touch my body at all. Also, if you're anything like me, ya' might put on a couple of lbs over the winter, but shed those pretty quickly once the sun comes out and the world starts heating up again? I've just accepted a few lbs of "winter weight" are going to happen each year at this point: it's when they don't drop off quickly or easy again that I'll start worrying!  

For the sake of argument, though, I'm blaming boat fit on multiple layers of polypro, neoprene, and drypants on my hips, rather than accepting responsibility for anything else!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I do some refitting on my boat every season anyways. And since I like everything to be as quick and responsive as possible, that typically means tighter is better. I think it's a good thing to re-evaluate how you feel about the fit every time you go boating. I know I have had times where I have added/tweaked a little bit of foam 3-4 times out in a row. And the point about added layers is a very good one, too. Let it Snow.

COUNT


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey there Newby0616!
Re: Also, if you're anything like me, ya' might put on a couple of lbs over the winter, but shed those pretty quickly once the sun comes out and the world starts heating up again? I've just accepted a few lbs of "winter weight" are going to happen each year at this point: it's when they don't drop off quickly or easy again that I'll start worrying! 


At least all of my gear I put on over the original swim suit / bikini hides the weight gained over the winter. :lol: I'm still learning how to use that weight gained in the hip area to work on my roll.


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

Man am I with you there Newby. I easily put on 10 pounds during the winter, but its gone by summer. The weight goes first to my... how should I put it...chest area, so it's all cool cuz the hubby likes my 'winter figure' better than my summer one. :wink:

Is it just me, or do men never seem to take off that winter weight? (This was a girls only thread right?  )

Deb


----------



## jmo (Oct 18, 2006)

*It's a well-known fact...*

Both clothes AND boats get smaller every year.  

Jill


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

*shoulders*

Don't forget that our torsos get bigger and stronger as well. I had to have my wedding dress re-sewn with a lace up back when I realized that the zipper would pop if I tried to wear it after two full months of paddling to get to my wedding at the Confluence of the Green and Colorado. (We honeymooned on Cat)


----------

